# Are any CZ's Made In America?



## BearArms2

I know this is a Czech Republic gun company -- just wondering if there were any models that were stamped with an American state rather than Czech? If so -- please list which one(s). 
Thank you!


----------



## denner

No.


----------



## cclaxton

I sent a message to Angus Hobdell for the answers. Will post once I hear back. 
CC


----------



## Overkill0084

If you count Dan Wesson, yes.


----------



## recoilguy

I am in the no camp. Dan Wessons are not technically CZ's but are owned by CZ. They are made in America. The CZ branded pistols and rifles are made in Czech republic and the shotguns are made in Turkey. 

RCG


----------



## BearArms2

cclaxton said:


> I sent a message to Angus Hobdell for the answers. Will post once I hear back.
> CC


thank you for your help!


----------



## recoilguy

CZ customs are guns made into custom guns from guns produced in the Czech Republic from what I understand. I understand that from the Moderators at the CZ blog page. Angus is the diffinitive answer on the subject, I am sure he will jump right on the email and get us an answer soon.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

mmmmmm cz, czech goodness.... and now with less communism!


----------

